# Enter the Dojo Episode 1



## Zoran (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Blindside (Aug 10, 2011)

Brilliant, I am going to repost this over on Kenpotalk, though it may strike a little to close to home for some.
edit: someone beat me to it.


----------



## Zoran (Aug 13, 2011)

They have a facebook page for the series. Like them if you want to get updates on their next release.
http://www.facebook.com/EnterTheDojo


----------



## Zoran (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Zoran (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## rlobrecht (Sep 2, 2011)

Episode 3 posted.








> The instructors...they really seem to know alot about rape. Especially Billy.



Comedy gold.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 4, 2011)

Every girl deserves a free simulated rape.  LOL!


----------

